
Elon Musk leaving Trump's advisory council - roobeelee
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/870369915894546432
======
clydethefrog
As if Trump's stance on Paris wasn't very negative in the first place. Sucked
the PR juice efficiently out of his advice position though!

------
dekhn
but he was OK with all the other things Trump did?

~~~
dexterp
Elon Musk isn't exactly known for treating his employees well.

------
towndrunk
Who cares?

